# There's something I'd like to try



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

The other night, my husband and I were watching a program on Palladian(?). It featured Joe Walsh playing with various other musicians. I was completely fascinated by the hat worn by Billy Gibbons (of ZZ Top). It does appear to incorporate I-cords. I would like to try (after New Year's Day) to recreate it. I see there are patterns and even completed hats for sale. This is one I'd like to figure out on my own.
http://paulparksphotography.com/v-web/gallery/albums/Concert-Photos/001_zz_tops_billy_gibbons_std.jpg

Does anyone else have something tugging at you to tackle?


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I would like to make a sweater for myself.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

sandy127 said:


> I would like to make a sweater for myself.


Do you have one in mind? I haven't knitted something FOR myself in over 30 years. Although, I have wound up with items that didn't make it to their intended destination once or twice.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Last year I purchased an issue of Knitsimple and it has some beautiful sweater patterns in it. I have not started anything due to other projects and I am trying to get a little better at knitting. I have only been knitting for a few years. When I first started knitting I tried a simple sweater and it came out okay, but nothing to brag about. I like longer length sweaters, so I know it would take me awhile to make. Maybe after the new year new I will treat myself to some yarn.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

Someday I'm going to finish an afghan I started 2 years ago. I think that is first on my tackle list. 

This thread I started a while back about making quills. There are directions on how to make the quills there. I think you can add more "chains" to each quill to get them as long as you like. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67751-1.html

good luck to you! It IS a fun hat!!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

That will be so helpful! I thought they may be worked similar to those I-cord dangly things from the tops of hats where the I-cords are made to predetermined (or not) lengths then combined into a row. I think my resolution to refrain from cussing will have to be put off until after this hat is done...


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I got a pattern book from the library that had a pattern for a gorgeous Aran sweater made in bright red. I just fell in love with it. I was talking to my SO about all the things I'm knitting for Christmas and he said "When was the last time you knitted something for yourself?" Other than minor things like wrist warmers, it's been years. He asked if there was something I'd like to make and I showed him the pattern. He said for a Christmas gift he'll buy me the yarn and will even go with me to choose it!!!! I think he's a keeper.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> ... he's a keeper.


I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## TraceyMcK (Nov 10, 2012)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


That's awesome! Do you have a pattern for it or know where to get it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> The other night, my husband and I were watching a program on Palladian(?). It featured Joe Walsh playing with various other musicians. I was completely fascinated by the hat worn by Billy Gibbons (of ZZ Top). It does appear to incorporate I-cords. I would like to try (after New Year's Day) to recreate it. I see there are patterns and even completed hats for sale. This is one I'd like to figure out on my own.
> http://paulparksphotography.com/v-web/gallery/albums/Concert-Photos/001_zz_tops_billy_gibbons_std.jpg
> 
> Does anyone else have something tugging at you to tackle?


Too many things to list are calling to me to make them!

I've seen a way of making those 'tails' or 'twists' ... somewhere online. I can't remember who - one of the well-known designers - was doing the video. Sorry. If I remember correctly, it involved pulling a stitch's loop up very long, twisting it until it twisted upon itself and then putting the remaining tiny loop back on the needle. On her website she showed it in variegated children's hats, just not so many twizzles at on the hat in your photo.

I'd been looking for means of making fringe-like finishes without actually making real cut fringes.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Think Jessica-Jean might be referring to the Cat Bordhi anemone hat.

I've made several....they are great!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> Does anyone else have something tugging at you to tackle?


Still want to design a hat from this picture
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:CirrothaumaMurDraw2.jpg
Maybe it will be a long snowy winter at the farm!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

TraceyMcK said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg
> ...


http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/silver_belle.aspx
more images available here, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silver-belle-romy


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> Think Jessica-Jean might be referring to the Cat Bordhi anemone hat.
> 
> I've made several....they are great!


You got it! :thumbup:
Here's the link to how to make those tendrils: http://catbordhi.com/videos/knit-as-you-go-tendrils/


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

JessicaJean, I thought they looked more tubular than twisted. There's several that look as if they were made similar using the twisted method. On the program, they seem to be pointed like...like a skinny Bugle (the snack). I'm looking for another image of his...with him wearing it that will show more detail. I seen one that was crocheted. It looked like a really good similarity BUT instead of dangly like extensions, the designer used strategically placed, elongated bobbles to pull of the look.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

wordancer said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else have something tugging at you to tackle?
> ...


THAT would be waaaay too cool!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Jill2 said:
> 
> 
> > Think Jessica-Jean might be referring to the Cat Bordhi anemone hat.
> ...


I've seen those styled hats...the tendrils on those look more reggae to me.
Great video BTW! Thanks for sharing that one!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

I reckon this was more what I was thinking it was like...possibly beginning with 1 st and increasing gradually to give the tube more of a point. 

After looking through oodles of images, ya'll may be right about it being from twisted tendrils...bummer...well, no...not really. Maybe I'll just make one as I was thinking it was....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My search turned up the phrase "nudu hat." You might find something there (I have long been fascinated by this hat, as I have seen him playing Bones' father on that TV show). If I find a pattern, I'll let you know!

This one is interesting but seems rather intense in method!

http://africankelli.com/de-nudu/


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks Sorlenna! Or it can be found by searching Bamileke, Bamileke Nudu...
http://images.cloud.worthpoint.com/wpimages/images/images1/1/0211/27/1_c2c965a923dc8b276639bbac8c3a88ee.jpg


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> Thanks Sorlenna! Or it can be found by searching Bamileke, Bamileke Nudu...
> http://images.cloud.worthpoint.com/wpimages/images/images1/1/0211/27/1_c2c965a923dc8b276639bbac8c3a88ee.jpg


_That_ link gets me an HTTP 403 Forbidden message!

However, looking at the images I found through Google ... 
My disinclination to sew, especially on hand-knits, makes me think there's another way. It involves no sewing, though it's fiddly enough. When you get to where you want the short rasta-like locks, just take one stitch and work a 2-stitch i-cord, then - with a crochet hook - slip stitch back along it to replace the stitch on the needle and continue knitting. No added ends to weave in and no sewing!

Cute, but not up _my_ alley.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/africankelli-nudu-cap


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I want to make one of the coats in Swing, Swagger and Drape.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> > The other night, my husband and I were watching a program on Palladian(?). It featured Joe Walsh playing with various other musicians. I was completely fascinated by the hat worn by Billy Gibbons (of ZZ Top). It does appear to incorporate I-cords. I would like to try (after New Year's Day) to recreate it. I see there are patterns and even completed hats for sale. This is one I'd like to figure out on my own.
> ...


This is exactly what came to mind when I saw this hat -- knit as you go tendrils -- here's the link for the video -- very neat thing to do. 





Take Joy,


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> Think Jessica-Jean might be referring to the Cat Bordhi anemone hat.
> 
> I've made several....they are great!


That's exactly what it looks like.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

From a Rasta hat serch on Ravelry >> >
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rasta-hat-3


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Why? (sorry!)


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

He's on the TV show Bones, they have a baby hat for his grandson. Maybe if you look into from that angle. I've been wondering about that pattern too but haven't had the time to research.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


Wow. That's lovely. I'd like the pattern if you find it please


----------



## Catmom2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Acbled purse. i saw one last year online, played with the idea,and gave up. I still want it, so it's time to start over, out of my head.

The guy is wearing a Moe (3 Stooges) wig. I'm sure we all want to see the result!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm looking for something new to make.I get tired of the same old same old. Looking for a new fad,one that other people want ,any ideas. I keep looking everyday.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

That is gorgeous, I like how the sleeves are finished..


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


That is gorgeous, I like how the sleeves are finished...


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Jill2 said:
> 
> 
> > Think Jessica-Jean might be referring to the Cat Bordhi anemone hat.
> ...


Wow, thank you so much for attaching this web site, I had no idea how to do the twist....


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

That is Cat Bordhi's Anemone hat. It is available on Ravelry. I am making one right now. It is really a lot easier then it looks. It is amazing how just twisting yarn makes the neat tendrils. All the video instruction is on utube.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

In Creative Knitting fall 2010,page 32. Diagonal rib Ruana is an "I want" for me. By the time I find the right yarn, will I be able to afford it?


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


Wow! What a Beautiful sweater, but I think it is way above my skill level right now. I will definately look at the pattern and see what it involves.


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been saying for the past several years that I want to make socks but I haven't gotten up the courage. Not to mention that I don't really like double pointed needles...I've used them but getting started is the difficult part. I have yarn, a pattern and a book on making socks so I'm on my way! I also have numerous mitered squares to put together for an afghan.


----------



## jwatts (Sep 1, 2011)

Peplums are the super IN thing nowdays. Gorgeous pick!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have also been putting off making my first pair of socks. I am almost finished with my sons afghan and then I should have no excuses.


----------



## Knitty-witty (Nov 3, 2012)

I like that sweater. Too complicated for me to do, but.... hubby is a fabulous knitter, sooo maybe he can knit this one for me.


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes I think the trendils!

http://catbordhi.com/videos/knit-as-you-go-tendrils/


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


That is gorgeous! Hope you tackle it, and post the photo! Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

To those wanting to make their first socks....wait until after the holidays and just sit down and do it. I knit my first pair last year after fearing the dreaded dpn's. I was amazed at how simple it was. I cast on using a regular needle and ribbed for two rows before transferring to dpn's. now I love working with them.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

tugging at me ?? Yes !!! The multitude of unfinished / unSTARTED projects I have !!! LOL


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Every time I read KP something tugs at me. I would love to take a few months to dedicate to knitting just for me but something else always seems to jump to the head of the line.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> Think Jessica-Jean might be referring to the Cat Bordhi anemone hat.
> 
> I've made several....they are great!


Oh thank you Jill... I was determined to read the posts before I dug into my online patterns and links.. I just love her and could listen to her explain how to make something all day long.. what a great hat and so simple too...
You saved me a lot of time this morning.... its not that I don't have it fairly handy its just that I get going in "pattern looking mode" and I don't get out of it too quick.. LOL

As for whats tugging at me to LEARN its the beautiful color work/ fair isle ... I have a Knitting Traditions Magazine that has some Norwegian bags on the front... they are so beautiful I would love to learn to do that.. Whats tugging at me to make is a poncho or shawl that is a very warm one.. We love to camp and it gets chilly in the mornings and evenings... we also live on the coast and love to go for walks on the beach... sometimes I just need/want a wrap instead of a heavy coat..


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

there is a wool you can use for this


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

i would like to master at least one of the NONI flowers / namely the Dahlia ! i find her directions more puzzling than a 1000 piece Springbok jig saw puzzle which i am very good at / smile / as for the anemone hat that is cute / i want to make a rasta hat using my "artyarn" hand spun which wd mean pulling out thick loops as i knit / also my new years resolution is to never have to back up in my car ever again


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm still looking for the pattern for the hat feathered here a few days ago. Was a stocking cap with horses around and around it. it was brown and tan. Help


----------



## pattio (Oct 19, 2012)

To finish my first pair of socks and then knit myself a simple pullover sweater. Need to find an easy top down pattern for the sweater. Any help would be appreciated. Not hanks. Pat


----------



## pattio (Oct 19, 2012)

Correction. Should say Thanks. This iPad and I have a time with extra letters. Should check Messages before sending.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I believe he plays Angela's father on Bones


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

" Tendrils" by Cat Bordi she has a hat pattern ANEMONE for sale. I think it might be the one being worn or at least for sure the same principle.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is a web site where he is interviewed and explains about the hat.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Kathy Capral said:


> In Creative Knitting fall 2010,page 32. Diagonal rib Ruana is an "I want" for me. By the time I find the right yarn, will I be able to afford it?


Kathy, that is lovely!

http://kimguzman.wordpress.com/2010/08/20/new-design-diagonal-rib-ruana/


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Knitty-witty said:


> I like that sweater. Too complicated for me to do, but.... hubby is a fabulous knitter, sooo maybe he can knit this one for me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


Oh my- yes, this is beautiful !


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I have never knitted socks because I am afraid I would have "second sock " syndrome . I think it was on this site I learned about knitting both at the same time. One inside of the other, alternate stitches on each sock. could I keep up with that? I would love to. I have always knitted pairs of anything that could be knitted on straight needles at the same time. If I knit socks , that is the way I am going to try on magic loop.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Catmom2 said:


> Acbled purse. i saw one last year online, played with the idea,and gave up. I still want it, so it's time to start over, out of my head...quote]
> 
> I started on one last year as well and scratched it. It was a crocheted one. Maybe it was just one of those 'huh? Do a whaaaat?' days for me...I've been crocheting 40+ years and got stumped on the pattern somewhere between a bobble and a sc. I just put the pattern at the bottom of the pile of things to try to re-attempt later.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

gmaison said:


> tugging at me ?? Yes !!! The multitude of unfinished / unSTARTED projects I have !!! LOL


I was just thinking about the collection of patterns and ideas I've accumulated that are continuously being resorted and reprioritized. Maybe I should tackle some of those before adding yet another project to it...Naaah.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

knitterme said:


> i would like to master at least one of the NONI flowers / namely the Dahlia ! i find her directions more puzzling than a 1000 piece Springbok jig saw puzzle which i am very good at / smile / as for the anemone hat that is cute / i want to make a rasta hat using my "artyarn" hand spun which wd mean pulling out thick loops as i knit / also my new years resolution is to never have to back up in my car ever again


I'll have to check out the NONI flowers. You have my curiosity up on them as well as your new year's resolution...did you run into some problems backing up in the car?


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Yarn Tales, I just LOVE that sweater. I would love to see your finished one if you get the chance to make it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Here is a web site where he is interviewed and explains about the hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

RedQueen said:


> Yarn Tales, I just LOVE that sweater. I would love to see your finished one if you get the chance to make it!! :thumbup:


You and me both!


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

KarenKnits said:


> I've been saying for the past several years that I want to make socks but I haven't gotten up the courage. Not to mention that I don't really like double pointed needles...I've used them but getting started is the difficult part. I have yarn, a pattern and a book on making socks so I'm on my way! I also have numerous mitered squares to put together for an afghan.


Don't be intimidated! I don't like dp needles either; I use 9" circulars. Much easier.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


Oh, that is gorgeous! I need to get a lot more experience before I tackle something like that. But that sweater is definitely a worthy goal.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw a messenger bag with similar "points". It was knitted and in a different color they poked through with a crochet hook and chained all over the bag leaving the chains loose. It was amazing looking after being felted. Please post pics.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

knitterme, you know...it looks like the same twisted stitch technique is used to make the chrysanthemum! Oh, wait...maybe not...maybe each 'petal' is x number of stitches casted on then binded off. Heeeeey! That's another idea for those dangly things on that hat.

To get a pointed effect, a certain number of stitches could be casted on then by binding off the first 1 or so stitches and working the rest of that row and one more before binding off the rest of the stitches or even gradually binding them off(depending on how angled it is looking)and going on to knit the next stitch.

I need to write that down to try!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

joanne12986 said:


> I saw a messenger bag with similar "points". It was knitted and in a different color they poked through with a crochet hook and chained all over the bag leaving the chains loose. It was amazing looking after being felted. Please post pics.


oooooooh, that sounds interesting!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


love the details hope it works out for you .I have always wanted to make a top down aran sweater.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

this looks a bit like the crocodile stitch.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


Oh wow, that's beautiful. I love intricate cable sweaters and cardigans.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


Yarn Tales,

Where did you find that sweater. I love it and would surely like to knit it.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


WoW1 thats very cool but far from simple. Go for it! Joan 8060


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Strickliese said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg
> ...


http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/silver_belle.aspx
more images available here, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silver-belle-romy


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

i am trying to finish my eagle, but can't seem to get to it! Good luck to you, though!


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

that is so cute!


----------



## TraceyMcK (Nov 10, 2012)

Yarn Tales said:


> TraceyMcK said:
> 
> 
> > Yarn Tales said:
> ...


Thanks! One more thing to add to my post-Christmas knitting list ;-)


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

(edited cos I didn't read far enough along!)

The thing I want to tackle is reading charts. I'm flummoxed as to why I'm so reluctant to do this...I've read charts for years doing counted cross stitch and also for crochet!

I've got a couple of Dee's patterns and I keep promising myself to sit down and do one, but keep finding a certain queasiness about it. 

However, one of my "100 things to do in 2013" items is to do just this!


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

let me ask if your glasses are working well for you?


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

let me ask if your glasses are working well for you


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

bright said:


> let me ask if your glasses are working well for you?


Who is this question for, may I ask?


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

joanh8060 said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg
> ...


That is in my list to do as well-it IS lovely.It is not getting any nearer the top of my list though. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

bright said:


> let me ask if your glasses are working well for you


That is just the sort of random thing I come out with!!!!!


----------



## patgordon (Jul 5, 2012)

m Whoo what a beautiful jumper .


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> The other night, my husband and I were watching a program on Palladian(?). It featured Joe Walsh playing with various other musicians. I was completely fascinated by the hat worn by Billy Gibbons (of ZZ Top). It does appear to incorporate I-cords. I would like to try (after New Year's Day) to recreate it. I see there are patterns and even completed hats for sale. This is one I'd like to figure out on my own.
> http://paulparksphotography.com/v-web/gallery/albums/Concert-Photos/001_zz_tops_billy_gibbons_std.jpg
> 
> Does anyone else have something tugging at you to tackle?


Great hat. Reminds me of the tendril hat by Cat Bordhi except that the tendrils are well tamed and lay flat, all in one direction. :thumbup:


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> The other night, my husband and I were watching a program on Palladian(?). It featured Joe Walsh playing with various other musicians. I was completely fascinated by the hat worn by Billy Gibbons (of ZZ Top). It does appear to incorporate I-cords. I would like to try (after New Year's Day) to recreate it. I see there are patterns and even completed hats for sale. This is one I'd like to figure out on my own.
> http://paulparksphotography.com/v-web/gallery/albums/Concert-Photos/001_zz_tops_billy_gibbons_std.jpg
> 
> Does anyone else have something tugging at you to tackle?


Love that hat too!!!! Please let us know if you figure it out and make it!!!

Noreen


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

It sure is an interesting hat. It looks like I cord, maybe not????????
WV Betty



Yarn Tales said:


> The other night, my husband and I were watching a program on Palladian(?). It featured Joe Walsh playing with various other musicians. I was completely fascinated by the hat worn by Billy Gibbons (of ZZ Top). It does appear to incorporate I-cords. I would like to try (after New Year's Day) to recreate it. I see there are patterns and even completed hats for sale. This is one I'd like to figure out on my own.
> http://paulparksphotography.com/v-web/gallery/albums/Concert-Photos/001_zz_tops_billy_gibbons_std.jpg
> 
> Does anyone else have something tugging at you to tackle?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> The other night, my husband and I were watching a program on Palladian(?). It featured Joe Walsh playing with various other musicians. I was completely fascinated by the hat worn by Billy Gibbons (of ZZ Top). It does appear to incorporate I-cords. I would like to try (after New Year's Day) to recreate it. I see there are patterns and even completed hats for sale. This is one I'd like to figure out on my own.
> http://paulparksphotography.com/v-web/gallery/albums/Concert-Photos/001_zz_tops_billy_gibbons_std.jpg
> 
> Does anyone else have something tugging at you to tackle?


He wore that hat on Bones when he portrayed Angela's father. There was a particularly cute scene after Angela gave birth and Hodgins carries his son out to introduce him to their friends and the baby is wearing the same hat his grandfather wears only it was in blue.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh this is great!! I have to make a hat for my granddaughter using this technique. Or, a stuffed toy with a mane, or a wacky winter scarf....oh the possibilities are endless. This should even be able to be adapted to do a fringed edge without the hassles of cutting lengths, attaching and trimming, the ideas just keep coming


----------



## mariolacronin (Jun 12, 2012)

this looks similar:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wool-ease-thick--quick-rasta-hat

but last year i amde a hat also called "Rasta hat" for my step-son (it was a differnet patter, although same name). I am at work now and have no access to my computer. It looked very similar to your picture


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> bright said:
> 
> 
> > let me ask if your glasses are working well for you?
> ...


its for you! i didn't know how to reply until now. sometimes i got used to my sight being less than 20/20 it happens to some of us


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


Now, that is one gorgeous sweater. Too advanced for me. If you do make it, please post pics!


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

katkarma said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> > The other night, my husband and I were watching a program on Palladian(?). It featured Joe Walsh playing with various other musicians. I was completely fascinated by the hat worn by Billy Gibbons (of ZZ Top). It does appear to incorporate I-cords. I would like to try (after New Year's Day) to recreate it. I see there are patterns and even completed hats for sale. This is one I'd like to figure out on my own.
> ...


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

bright said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > bright said:
> ...


LOL! Okay...my glasses are kinda bright, aren't they? Yes, they do work well. They are prescription and progressive lenses (instead of bifocals). I've worn the progressives for a number of years and my eyesight is much better for them. I've worn glasses since I was 8 years old. The doctor felt that my eyesight was affected by the measles I had when i was very young.


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

lots of wonderful and eccentric shapes at the coral reef crochet project that can be adapted for hats

http://www.google.com/search?q=crochet+coral+reef&hl=en&tbo=u&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ei=1TfCUOD9IOahiQKdkIHYBw&sqi=2&ved=0CDsQsAQ&biw=1222&bih=626


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Katherine Howard cardigan by Jade Starmore in the now out of print book "Tudor Roses." I got the book when it was first published, and didn't start the cardigan because I was losing weight. I have been at my desired weight for a decade, but absolutely no time.


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> The other night, my husband and I were watching a program on Palladian(?). It featured Joe Walsh playing with various other musicians. I was completely fascinated by the hat worn by Billy Gibbons (of ZZ Top). It does appear to incorporate I-cords. I would like to try (after New Year's Day) to recreate it. I see there are patterns and even completed hats for sale. This is one I'd like to figure out on my own.
> http://paulparksphotography.com/v-web/gallery/albums/Concert-Photos/001_zz_tops_billy_gibbons_std.jpg
> 
> Does anyone else have something tugging at you to tackle?


To me it looks exactly like I cord. How would the I cord look felted?


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> > The other night, my husband and I were watching a program on Palladian(?). It featured Joe Walsh playing with various other musicians. I was completely fascinated by the hat worn by Billy Gibbons (of ZZ Top). It does appear to incorporate I-cords. I would like to try (after New Year's Day) to recreate it. I see there are patterns and even completed hats for sale. This is one I'd like to figure out on my own.
> ...


Cat Bordhi, tendril hat. She shows how to make the tendrils on Youtube.


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else have something tugging at you to tackle?
> ...


My husband just walked in the door with a lampshade that looks like that.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

knitterme said:


> lots of wonderful and eccentric shapes at the coral reef crochet project that can be adapted for hats
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=crochet+coral+reef&hl=en&tbo=u&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ei=1TfCUOD9IOahiQKdkIHYBw&sqi=2&ved=0CDsQsAQ&biw=1222&bih=626


Oh WOW! Those are awesome!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I will be learning the spinning wheel after the first of the year.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

margie1992 said:


> Katherine Howard cardigan by Jade Starmore in the now out of print book "Tudor Roses." I got the book when it was first published, and didn't start the cardigan because I was losing weight. I have been at my desired weight for a decade, but absolutely no time.


Oh my word! That is gorgeous! The examples of the finished item on Ravelry are all just too too beautiful!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/katherine-howard


----------



## lowell (Jun 18, 2012)

What a fun idea for a hat!

[/quote]Still want to design a hat from this picture
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:CirrothaumaMurDraw2.jpg
Maybe it will be a long snowy winter at the farm![/quote]


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

I have wanted this sweater since I first saw it in Town & Country magazine in 2005!! I always thought I could find the sweater, pattern or somehow figure it out myself. Haven't been able to do it. Can any of you wonderful KP friends give me any clues about it? Is it knit, crochet, any other info at all??? Pattern??


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

sparrefankerl said:


> wordancer said:
> 
> 
> > Yarn Tales said:
> ...


Well, gosh...where's it going? That would be interesting...oh, as a globe-like lantern shade...


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> Oh my word! That is gorgeous! The examples of the finished item on Ravelry are all just too too beautiful!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/katherine-howard


Fantastic!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

KaitlanBlackrose said:


> I will be learning the spinning wheel after the first of the year.


I have the utmost appreciation for the work that goes into spinning. I wish you the best with it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the links everyone! gives me more to think about!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

penalope said:


> I have wanted this sweater since I first saw it in Town & Country magazine in 2005!! I always thought I could find the sweater, pattern or somehow figure it out myself. Haven't been able to do it. Can any of you wonderful KP friends give me any clues about it? Is it knit, crochet, any other info at all??? Pattern??


That's a beautiful top! Penalope, you favor the model...just sayin'...


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> TraceyMcK said:
> 
> 
> > Yarn Tales said:
> ...


The Ravelry pattern for silver-belle-romy shows the cardigan with a collar and without the collar. I've downloaded the one with the collar, but I like the onther one better. I can't figure out how to download the collarless one. Can anyone help pleas? Thanks


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

I thought they looked like what I call "Cheetos"! While making the item, I cast on any number os stitches, lets say 15 and IMMEDIATELY bind them off! knit into the same stitch t secure them and then continue on until you want another cheeto. I used orange the first time i did this so, Cheeto Hat was the name.
I read the Tendril and think that looks great too.
enjoy, thanks for the idea!


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> penalope said:
> 
> 
> > I have wanted this sweater since I first saw it in Town & Country magazine in 2005!! I always thought I could find the sweater, pattern or somehow figure it out myself. Haven't been able to do it. Can any of you wonderful KP friends give me any clues about it? Is it knit, crochet, any other info at all??? Pattern??
> ...


Why, thank you - I guess it's because my hair is flyin' in my pic.


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

I made a Halloween wig for GD with the tendrils as-you-go method. Her mother ended up wearing it to office party.


----------



## CindyV (Nov 7, 2012)

That is beautiful. Where could I find the pattern for that?


----------



## CindyV (Nov 7, 2012)

I thought the same. I had to study it hard to convince myself it wasn't the same person!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else have something tugging at you to tackle?
> ...


That would make an amazing hat! if you figure out how to do it PLEASE post a picture.
Good luck.
:thumbup:


----------



## Knitty-witty (Nov 3, 2012)

Damama said:


> wordancer said:
> 
> 
> > Yarn Tales said:
> ...


I don't think so and anyway it wouldn't suit me! :-D


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

[. I was completely fascinated by the hat worn by Billy Gibbons (of ZZ Top). It does appear to incorporate I-cords. I would like to try (after New Year's Day) to recreate it.

I used a common watch cap pattern and added this twisted fringe ...easy peasy!!


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

It was Annie Modesett that showed how to make these tondrils

She was on a knitting show like knitty gritty.
It was done as described above. Pull a long loop as first half of knit stitch, twist until it twists onto itself put stitch back on the needle continue the knit as usual. Can make it as short or long as you like.
Happy knitting
KatM


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, knit something for myself... other than socks.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Jill2 said:
> 
> 
> > Think Jessica-Jean might be referring to the Cat Bordhi anemone hat.
> ...


Very, very cool!! Thanks Jessica-Jean, this video is a keeper.


----------



## fuchspapillon (Apr 18, 2012)

I took a class o make a sweater for myself. Since my knitting mantra is "All garter all the time", of course the class was for the Adult baby surprize jacket. Still working on it because the class was only 3 sessions. Hope to finish before the holidays.


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Jessica-Jean for the link. It was explained very well.


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> I got a pattern book from the library that had a pattern for a gorgeous Aran sweater made in bright red. I just fell in love with it. I was talking to my SO about all the things I'm knitting for Christmas and he said "When was the last time you knitted something for yourself?" Other than minor things like wrist warmers, it's been years. He asked if there was something I'd like to make and I showed him the pattern. He said for a Christmas gift he'll buy me the yarn and will even go with me to choose it!!!! I think he's a keeper.


He sure is!


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

I'm going to make myself a Wingspan! I'm so excited to make something for myself - I can't remember the last time I did so!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I have gone back to work for the winter. The three things I miss are sleeping past 6:00 or jus staying in bed longer, doing exactly what I want when I want to...and having time to read this blog. So what I will do in March is knit a cabled afghan for my daughter. And, Jessica-Jean...you know just about everything...or can find it.


----------



## houellet (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. So nice be to young and shapely. Good Luck!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Yarn Tales, I love that sweater that you posted. Why don't you make it?


----------



## houellet (Oct 19, 2012)

Can you see an almost 70 year old year old wearing something like this. I will have to wait for my granddaughter to grow up. She is only four.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

rhpoway said:


> Thanks Jessica-Jean for the link. It was explained very well.


Yes, very well explained.


----------



## bettie335 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd like to try it too! It looks challenging and I think it is the most beautiful sweater I've ever seen. Do you know where I might obtain the pattern?


----------



## Curby2 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great I'm going to knit a hedge hog for my granddaughter school,Stiena school Alice Springs ,,thanks again


----------



## Curby2 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great I'm going to knit a hedge hog for my granddaughter school,Stiena school Alice Springs ,,thanks again


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

That hat is awesome. Please share a photo of the finished product after you make it. Like many of you, it has been years since I have made anything for myself. The sweater you pictured is gorgeous, too.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

bettie335 said:


> I'd like to try it too! It looks challenging and I think it is the most beautiful sweater I've ever seen. Do you know where I might obtain the pattern?


Which sweater? If you are referring to the one I shared,

http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/silver_belle.aspx
more images available here, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silver-belle-romy


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Bronxgirl said:


> I'm going to make myself a Wingspan! I'm so excited to make something for myself - I can't remember the last time I did so!


Those are beautiful! There's one example I love. It has a different stitch for each section...all in one color.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

fuchspapillon said:


> I took a class o make a sweater for myself. Since my knitting mantra is "All garter all the time", of course the class was for the Adult baby surprize jacket. Still working on it because the class was only 3 sessions. Hope to finish before the holidays.


That's an intriguingly designed sweater! So is the spiral sweater (may be called something else).


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

joycevv said:


> Yarn Tales, I love that sweater that you posted. Why don't you make it?


See...there's this hat...
I might look like Little Lotta in that sweater...either that or that I'm expecting...


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


THAT is a beautiful creation.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Would love to make that cardigan, it is a bit unusual. Do you know where to get the pattern?


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> Would love to make that cardigan, it is a bit unusual. Do you know where to get the pattern?


Which cardigan? The link to the one I shared is posted throughout the thread.

http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/silver_belle.aspx
more images available here, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silver-belle-romy


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

That's the one, thank you and sorry I have only just come aboard on this one. This is definitely my project for next winter, thank you for sharing


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


That's gorgeous and if I were a lot slimmer I'd like to knit it too


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Yarn Tales said:


> If I were to be knitting me a sweater, I think I'd make one similar to this one, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2075851084_a705d4a656_z.jpg


Wow! That is gorgeous! Is there a pattern for this, or where did you find the picture?

Nevermind, when I posted the earlier posts came up and there was the link. Thanks!


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> > The other night, my husband and I were watching a program on Palladian(?). It featured Joe Walsh playing with various other musicians. I was completely fascinated by the hat worn by Billy Gibbons (of ZZ Top). It does appear to incorporate I-cords. I would like to try (after New Year's Day) to recreate it. I see there are patterns and even completed hats for sale. This is one I'd like to figure out on my own.
> ...


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

That hat is too cute. I have to knit them for my GS and for my 2 GDs,oh well, off to the wool shop I trot.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Grannybear, I seen a baby blanket pattern while searching information for the hat. The fringe on it utilized the cast on-bind off technique for the fringe.

http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2009/12/fringy-suede-scarf.html

(that's not the baby blanket pattern, obviously. But, it uses the same technique.)


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a book on counted cross-stitch about cats. I'm in the process of converting it to a blanket for my mom.


----------



## Knitty-witty (Nov 3, 2012)

Yarn Tales said:


> bettie335 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to try it too! It looks challenging and I think it is the most beautiful sweater I've ever seen. Do you know where I might obtain the pattern?
> ...


Thanks for sharing the pattern. I showed it to my hubby, who is a great knitter. He is in the process of knitting one, but maybe, he will later. Good winter project for him - don't you agree?


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Knitty-witty said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> > bettie335 said:
> ...


I most definitely do agree! Lucky you!


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Love this sweater too, but can't see myself spending 14 x $7-9 for the yarn! Much too pricey for me......

Noreen


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi yarn tales, have you made the hat? I would love the pattern


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> Hi yarn tales, have you made the hat? I would love the pattern


Nah, not yet. I'm in the middle of this one, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felted-fabulous-hat at this time.

I will definitely post pics to this thread and any specifics when I get it done.

If you happen to tackle it before I do, I sure hope you share details of your experience.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Great hat Yarn Tale I watched the video on how to make tendrils from the link given earlier and it was alright. A bit fidelity though. This will be a future project.


----------

